# Price difference



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm guessing if a supplier is on the list of sponsors, they stock quality and in no way junk fish. So why such a huge price difference between them? If you have answers, PM me. I started my tank last year by using one of the sponsors and I'm happy, but they don't always have things in stock.
Thanks for the feedback. I'm just getting frustrated by some hobbyists that think $50 for 1 3" male is pocket change. I don't want hybrids, but that's out of my league.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there a good reason that can't be discussed here?? I'm going to need about 15-20 3-5" males here in the next month or two and would like to know the answer...at $50 a fish that's up to $1000 in fish, not to mention shipping.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sometimes the more expensive ones are wild caught fish or rare species. Other times, who knows?


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Take this for example:

Aulonocara gertrudae Lupingu ''Orange Collar''	5''+ males	55.00 ea
Aulonocara gertrudae Lupingu ''Orange Collar''	4''+ females 25.00 ea
Aulonocara gertrudae Lupingu ''Orange Collar''	1.5'' 8.00 ea

Not wild, not an F series... just a standard tank bred fish.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

That does seem pretty excessive, but really that isn't_ toooo _far off of what a pet store around here might charge for a nice peacock that was over 5 inches. Of course a lot of times you can do some haggling. You'd expect to see better prices online for sure though unless that's some rare species/variant (I'm not a peacock guy at all).


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

It takes a bunch of water changes before you have a 5" peacock, not so many to have a 1.5" one.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

OK...let's look at it this way. As I buyer or fish hobbiest, say I want a breeding group. Here's my options and costs:

_*Buy big:*_ 
1 5" male $55.00
2 4" females $50.00
Total $110.00

_*Buy small Option 1 *_ (cheaper but you can end up with 4M/1F)
5 juvies $40.00

*Buy small Option 2* (better chances of getting decent ratios and you might end up with 2 breeding groups...you might)
10 juvies $80.00

In the BUY BIG option the seller has invested TIME in these fish (growing up, feeding, keeping healthy). And although there are times when people want to purchase only one fish, say for a male only tank, it would not be fair to charge less to those people than to the people who are purchasing for breeding stock. So really, the prices are fair given the time invested in the larger fish and the fact that they are sexed and what you want already. Some people like growing up fish but that comes with more risk (heavy male populations that fight or stress out the few females that you have and therefore losses occur, illness, etc. etc.)

Sooo...my take is that the pricing is fair across the board...for all types of purchasers.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

In the end, as with everything else...

*You get what you pay for*... it's as simple as that. If the fish you want are out of your budget to buy them all at once. Either save and get 3 at a time every three months or something along those lines. The way I justify buying a $100 dollar fish is putting money aside monthly. I'm paid monthly, so each paycheck I put $100 into my fish tank fund. If I need a something that costs $300, looks like I need to wait 3 months. I've found that I'm not blowing tons of money anymore and buying fish that I don't need.

Just my two cents...

- H


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Cichlid-gal is right on. In the end it is a wash price wise if you consider the costs to grow a 1-1/2" fish to 5-6". It all comes down to each persons individual preference. Buy smaller and pay to feed, heat, and maintain them for a year or more, or buy big now. I would think that most who buy bigger fish are doing all male tanks. For those that are into breeding, buying a groups of smaller fish is more sensible IMO. You can buy more, get the ratio you want, and sell or trade the extras after that. You can also choose the cream of the crop of those to keep for yourself as well.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

DrgRcr said:


> Cichlid-gal is right on. In the end it is a wash price wise if you consider the costs to grow a 1-1/2" fish to 5-6". It all comes down to each persons individual preference. Buy smaller and pay to feed, heat, and maintain them for a year or more, or buy big now. I would think that most who buy bigger fish are doing all male tanks. For those that are into breeding, buying a groups of smaller fish is more sensible IMO. You can buy more, get the ratio you want, and sell or trade the extras after that. You can also choose the cream of the crop of those to keep for yourself as well.


I was using the breeding options just to make the pricing point and I agree with you in regards to starting with fry for your breeding groups.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

we'll call the sponsor I ordered from "A". Very happy with what I got. Bought 1 premium adult male peacock and 3 fems (discount for 3). Also purchased 4 haps and requested (as you may) to "have at least 1 male if possible". That's what I got, and beautiful fish, not to mention great prices and shipping. I've looked at "B", prices are about the same from "A" for sexed. Then I look at sponsor "C" for the same fish and size...at least 3x's as expensive. Does that mean "C"''s fish are 3x's better? I'm asking because they are all sponsors.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> we'll call the sponsor I ordered from "A". Very happy with what I got. Bought 1 premium adult male peacock and 3 fems (discount for 3). Also purchased 4 haps and requested (as you may) to "have at least 1 male if possible". That's what I got, and beautiful fish, not to mention great prices and shipping. I've looked at "B", prices are about the same from "A" for sexed. Then I look at sponsor "C" for the same fish and size...at least 3x's as expensive. Does that mean "C"''s fish are 3x's better? I'm asking because they are all sponsors.


At Macys someone might pay $25 for a scarf that another person could buy at Walmart for $5. It's common to find different pricing of items for many reasons. Some people want the Macys experience and others want the Walmart experience. Personally, I shop at both places when I have the need or the want.

It seems to me that your comments border on reviewing a vendor ... i.e. vendor "A" Very happy with what I got". There is a review section of this forum specifically set up so you can give an honest review of your vendor of "CHOICE". IMO just make your choice for whatever reason. Price can be a reason, availability can be a reason, shipping costs can be a reason, proximity can be a reason.

In the end, I'd much rather hear about the fact that you got great fish from a forum sponsor (whoever they are) and that you were really happy with price, negotiations, and appearance of the fish. Pictures...I love pictures. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DrgRcr said:


> Cichlid-gal is right on. In the end it is a wash price wise if you consider the costs to grow a 1-1/2" fish to 5-6". It all comes down to each persons individual preference. Buy smaller and pay to feed, heat, and maintain them for a year or more, or buy big now. I would think that most who buy bigger fish are doing all male tanks. For those that are into breeding, buying a groups of smaller fish is more sensible IMO. You can buy more, get the ratio you want, and sell or trade the extras after that. You can also choose the cream of the crop of those to keep for yourself as well.


I get it if I'm buying smaller fish, however when they're listed as same size and there's still a huge price difference, this is when I start wondering why :-? Like "what's wrong with the fish that are less expensive" or "Am I just being taken with the more expensive"?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

underwatergirl said:


> DrgRcr said:
> 
> 
> > Cichlid-gal is right on. In the end it is a wash price wise if you consider the costs to grow a 1-1/2" fish to 5-6". It all comes down to each persons individual preference. Buy smaller and pay to feed, heat, and maintain them for a year or more, or buy big now. I would think that most who buy bigger fish are doing all male tanks. For those that are into breeding, buying a groups of smaller fish is more sensible IMO. You can buy more, get the ratio you want, and sell or trade the extras after that. You can also choose the cream of the crop of those to keep for yourself as well.
> ...


I understand what you're saying and I think it can relate to almost anything that can be purchased when there's multiple options. If you decide to pay a premium, you want to know the additional 'features' and benefits. I think the answer is to find reviews from other people experiences who purchased the same fish and to do some of your own home work. Compare: quality, strain, fish kept environment, tank maintenance, health, fish diet, and etc.

Or perhaps the fish has been purchased and sold through a number of different hands and by the time it reaches you, it's expensive... Example: 'D' breeds and sells to 'E', 'E' turns around and sells to 'F', and now you are buying from 'F'. Perhaps 'A' and 'B' are buying directly from 'D' and that's why costs is less? Just a thought.


----------

